# How to Disable the ongoing Wifi Notification



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey I thought I would go ahead and re-post the method for disabling the on going wifi notification (for those people who think it's annoying like me). I didn't see it posted anywhere else on here so i thought i would do a repost. I take no credit.

Download SQlite Editor, go to Setting Storage, settings.db, secure, and click on menu and set a filter for "wifi". It's called "wifi_networks_available_notification_on" long click on it, then click edit record, change the value to 0, save it, then reboot! That's it no more wifi notification. Hope this helps you guys out click like if it does!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

U don't need to do it that way if u go /settings/LED indicator. And just uncheck charging


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

I tried the SQlite Editor and LED indicator yet I still get the wifi msg whenever i reboot my phone.


----------



## s9779 (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe you need to be rooted to edit the settings.bd


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes root is required for this


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm rooted, at least I believe I am. I am able to use the root apps so far. The wifi msg still pops up whenever I open Google Play.


----------

